# كل اللهجات: منعم الشعر



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أريد أن أعرف ماذا تسمون منعم الشعر (أو ملطف الشعر أو مرطب الشعر) في بلدكم - لا أقصد الشامبو ولا البلسم بل المنتج الصناعي المنتشر المكمل للشامبو 
وشكرا​


----------



## ghostrider324

مكيف شعر  العراق


----------



## Schem

ممكن تربط لنا صورة؟ أول مرة أسمع بمثل هالمنتج


----------



## thelastchoice

هلا ذكرت اسمه بالأجنبية .


----------



## إسكندراني

آه عندما بحثت عن صور تذكرت اسمه في مصر (بلسم) لكنه في الحقيقة ليس مادة البلسم
http://www.taw9eel.com/media/catalo...df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/2/12_21.jpg
http://the-superbasket.com/UP/274.jpg_s.jpg
يبدو أن تلك هي العبارة المنتشرة على العبوات على أية حال


ghostrider324 said:


> مكيف شعر  العراق


شكرا ومرحبا بك


----------



## hnady

نعم في مصر ودول العربية اسمه بلسم هو مكمل للشامبو
اي شخص يريد شي في اللغة العربية انا سوف اقوم بالجواب
اختكم / هنادي


----------

